# Watch....Gloves?



## Dan83bz

I was recently getting ready a watch to ship out , packing it, etc. , and I have this OCD thing about always wiping it as nice as I can, cleaning it thoroughly, to be as presentable as possible when it gets to its next owner...I only wish more people I buy from, especially if coming from the 'bay , would give me the same treatment :think:.

Anyway, so I was thinking...."would be nice to have some gloves!", for that last moments of packing, to avoid putting fingerprints on watches, especially since I have quite greasy skin and it seems I always manage to easily leave marks on everything shiny!

As I often do, I just ran to eBay to search for "gloves for watches", got some strange results, lots of weird looking plastic mannequin hands







, then I searched for "gloves watch handling" and that seemed a bit more normal. Of course there's quite a difference in price, from some Rolex or Patek Philippe marked ones that cost more than some of my cheapies, to some really cheap ones from Hong Kong , 3 for a dollar kind of stuff which I'm quite sure would either not fit me or simply fall apart. So, do you guys&gals ever use gloves for your own pieces, for whichever purpose, maybe to clean/polish or just for kicks? :-d And which kind do you have ?


----------



## NinthSphere

Just use a microfiber cloth. Then you don't have to worry about hand size.


----------



## Toothbras

Unrelated.... But I remember reading a post on here once that a member won an ebay auction and received a turd (a real one!) in the watch box when it arrived. Apparently someone stole the watch and re-packaged it adding a nice surprise for the buyer...


----------



## Magura

NinthSphere said:


> Just use a microfiber cloth. Then you don't have to worry about hand size.


This^^^

Your local optician is a great way to get microfiber cloth that is not full of all sorts of junk, like sand and what not.

Magura


----------



## watchloco

That sounds turdable!

But I agree a microfiber cloth will do the job just the same.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## little big feather

Go to your local drug store...Ask for cotton sleep gloves, For people who wear heavy creams on their hands at night.
I use them for handling my dress saber, watches and silver coins.


----------



## mleok

There's this on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OR4L5PO


----------



## Dan83bz

little big feather said:


> I use them for handling my dress *saber*, watches and silver coins.


You have a saber?







Who are you exactly? :think:


----------



## Zeroedout

Just go to your local Rolex dealer and as for a pair. I asked at Tourneau and the salesman gave me two Rolex gloves from a large box of them.


----------



## falcon4311

Toothbras said:


> Unrelated.... But I remember reading a post on here once that a member won an ebay auction and received a turd (a real one!) in the watch box when it arrived. Apparently someone stole the watch and re-packaged it adding a nice surprise for the buyer...


What a crappy thing to do...


----------



## Raymond9010

Yeah microfiber cleaning cloth works really well, and they come in different colors, you can get them from the dollar store really cheaply. they don't fall apart like cotton and last a long time.


----------



## Toothbras

falcon4311 said:


> What a crappy thing to do...


You, my friend, are a cunning linguist


----------



## bloody watches

falcon4311 said:


> What a crappy thing to do...


It would give me the ****s


----------



## BarracksSi

Zeroedout said:


> Just go to your local Rolex dealer and as for a pair. I asked at Tourneau and the salesman gave me two Rolex gloves from a large box of them.


That's a neat idea. Totally didn't occur to me.

I was going to say to order some gloves from a marching band supplier. Cotton is okay for watches, yes?


----------



## rgdipietro

Toothbras said:


> Unrelated.... But I remember reading a post on here once that a member won an ebay auction and received a turd (a real one!) in the watch box when it arrived. Apparently someone stole the watch and re-packaged it adding a nice surprise for the buyer...


I heard that watch was a real POS.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311

Toothbras said:


> You, my friend, are a *cunning linguist*


 That's pushing the envelope, good on ya. :-!


----------



## sleepyhead123

little big feather said:


> Go to your local drug store...Ask for cotton sleep gloves, For people who wear heavy creams on their hands at night.
> I use them for handling my dress saber, watches and silver coins.


You know, I've always wondered, what happens to those dress sabers when you move to a state that doesn't allow swords (real ones)? I mean, I can't imagine a cop taking away a Marine's saber (assuming you're a Marine), but I've always wondered about that because I seem to recall in some states in was illegal to have swords (or at least a certain sized blade).


----------



## Mediocre

What about nitrile, latex free, powder free gloves?


----------



## BarracksSi

falcon4311 said:


> That's pushing the envelope, good on ya. :-!


That's what she said?


----------



## HighExpectations

I sometimes use gloves although more for jewelry rather than for watches. They certainly can come in handy if you have an obsession with keeping your stuff clean and spotless as I do :-/

Anyhow, definitely stay away from the stuff that comes over from Asian sellers om eBay, I ordered once and the damn things were made from some artificial fabric that was actually leaving MORE tiny abrasions especially since it had these small rubbery, more like plasticky patches presumably anti-slip.

So make sure its something made of COTTON!!!

In the end I got two pairs from THIS seller on eBay, cheap as well but good quality cotton, I have even put them in the washing machine on delicate mode and they're thick and well made enough to escape unscathed.


----------



## watch_hor

Toothbras said:


> Unrelated.... But I remember reading a post on here once that a member won an ebay auction and received a turd (a real one!) in the watch box when it arrived. Apparently someone stole the watch and re-packaged it adding a nice surprise for the buyer...


This is awesome, just out of the blue a turd story. I love turd humor. This gives all new meaning to "you can't polish a turd".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite

Toothbras said:


> Unrelated.... But I remember reading a post on here once that a member won an ebay auction and received a turd (a real one!) in the watch box when it arrived. Apparently someone stole the watch and re-packaged it adding a nice surprise for the buyer...


Isn't that a chemical weapons attack?


----------



## jeg5263

I found these Nitrile disposable gloves work well for me. I have OCD when it comes to my watches. I don't like fingerprints or smudges. I get these free at work but they can be found for about $15 for a box of 50. Comes in a few sizes so if you have small or x large hands it's no problem. They're thick and extremely durable. I wear them at work, I'm a heavy equipment mechanic and they withstand the abuse of harsh oils and chemicals ect. They can be reused several times usually. I use these for servicing watches too. For me anyways they work great.


----------



## BigSeikoFan

falcon4311 said:


> That's pushing the envelope, good on ya. :-!


If you're using an envelope, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Mediocre said:


> What about nitrile, latex free, powder free gloves?


That is what I was thinking.

I wear those when I am working on watches.


----------



## JSI

little big feather said:


> Go to your local drug store...Ask for cotton sleep gloves, For people who wear heavy creams on their hands at night.
> I use them for handling my dress saber, watches and silver coins.


I googled dress saber&#8230;&#8230;this came up







........................:-s


----------



## Nokie

Nitrile works good. So do microfiber mittens. Any good auto detailing site like will have stuff like this that works great for watch handling.


----------



## BarracksSi

BarracksSi said:


> That's a neat idea. Totally didn't occur to me.
> 
> I was going to say to order some gloves from a marching band supplier. Cotton is okay for watches, yes?


http://bandshoppe.com/catalog/productList.do?c=Gloves,Band_Gloves

Not polyester or "sure grip" but the regular cotton gloves. How much more expensive are these than those from eBay?


----------



## chris01

These are good and cheap; just don't try to use them for anything else!

Finger Caps Cots Rubber handling jewellery watch movements & watchmaker parts | eBay


----------



## sticky

I've worn specs all my adult life and have developed the knack of keeping my greasy paws off the lenses. This must have rubbed off when a handle my watches because I rarely get fingerprints on them. Every so often I give them a clean with one of the old lense cloths I keep.


----------

